# Rain collection system



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone know how to make a VERY cheap rain collection/filtration system?


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I have heard of a very crude way to filter water. Layer in a large container, pebbles, sand, and charcoal. Pour water over it and let it filter through, and boil. I have only heard of this and have not had a chance to try it yet. Anyone else?


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

iceeyes said:


> I have heard of a very crude way to filter water. Layer in a large container, pebbles, sand, and charcoal. Pour water over it and let it filter through, and boil. I have only heard of this and have not had a chance to try it yet. Anyone else?


Same for me. Never tried it...


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

If you search the archives, you will find plenty of threads where we have discussed rain collection and water filtration.


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 25, 2012)

Cant find them....... where are they?


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

BioSand Water Filter. I have it in a pdf file, but you should be able to type it in and bring it up on utube. If not type it into your search bar.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll help you out there Nadja ...
















*Mini water filter*


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Naekid, thanks for the help, but mine is for a 55 gal plastic drum with a removable lid. Also it from the Dept of water Nadja


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Biosand filter is on my (really long) list of things to do. Thanks, Naekid!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I love this and this guy.... he is brilliant to me....LOL


----------

